# Lake Anahuac



## catslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

Has any one jugged Lake Anahuac I was thinking of going some time next week .I Was just wondering if any has been over there and if so if they have done any good.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I afraid Lake Anahuac is just to swallow. You would be probably be better off in Turtle Bayou.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

What size boat do you have??? Are you gonna anchor or drift jugs?? I know these ??? are off topic, but I need to know to answer your question.


----------



## catslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

I have jugged the lake many times with very good results. I was just wordering if anybody was catchin anything. and my cousion has a 18 foot allumion ( spelled wrong) boat that we go out in.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

catslayer said:


> I have jugged the lake many times with very good results. I was just wordering if anybody was catchin anything. and my cousion has a 18 foot allumion ( spelled wrong) boat that we go out in.


i was wondering what size boat you had, cause I was wanting to bring my drifters and go with you.(just kidding) Once i learned how to fish commercially for cats, I made a few trips down there and smoked them on the main lake. That lake as you know it is shallow, but I have caught some nice, beautiful cats out of there and it didn't take all day.

I have anchored jugs up and down turtle bayou and haven't done squat. It's the main lake for me, with about 40 of my drifting jugs. I catch my bait at that little water plant that has those two pipes under the levee, early in the morning.

i think Fishing Soldier frequents that lake a few time each year and does pretty good. They're there and I'm sure they are biting. I've never had a problem catching them, once I learned what I was doing.


----------



## catslayer (Dec 12, 2010)

We hardly ever set our lines in turtle bayou. when we did we never had any luck.And we catch our bait right here in the High Island marsh. and when we jugg the lake we fish the south and east side of the lake and we do really good. like last spring when we first started going we were just getting ready to leave and we noticed one of our juggs kept going under so we snuck up on it when i reached for it it went under. So we waited for it to come back up and whe it did i finally got a hold of it the pipe slipe off the pool noodle. we never got a good look at it but what ever it was when i lift up the jug it felt really heavy but that is how life is.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have fished it a few times before. We put in at Whites park and then bass fished all the way down Turtle bayou until we got to the lake. Then we catfished in the lake at various spots and did very well. The depth was shallow. We didn't have a depth finder on the 14' jon boat, but there were places that the motor was dragging.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Just found this thread sorry I missed it. I jug it all the time. Also, like GG I have not done squat on jugs in the bayou. I have caught some big ops and done fair on blues on trotlines. I float about 25 jugs and can usually come pretty close to a one man limit ina bout 3-4 hours. I make one decent drift and if I don't catch what I am looking for I pick up and move. It depends mainly on wind direction where I start. I drift my lines at differant depths until I find them. The south end is deeper almost 6' at spots the majority of the lake is 2-4'. We should get together. I live in Liberty.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have caught some big cats out of there some pushing 35-40lbs. TONS of 3-5 lbrs.


----------

